# Horror-Instanz



## Shubunki (28. Mai 2009)

jeder hat so seine persönliche Horrorini, denke ich. Zumindest aber eine, wo er sagt: boahh.. die muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Bei mir ist das hdb. Als Heiler krieg ich in der ini jedesmal die Krise und am liebsten sehe ich die Ini von aussen. Liegt mir einfach nicht, das Ding. Zu BC-Zeiten war es - jaaa.. lacht ruhig- ZH.. hab ich gehasst wie die Pest, das Ding. Das hängt sicherlich mit der klasse einerseits und dem persönlichen Spielstil andereseits zusammen. Welche ist es bei euch?


----------



## Nikoxus (28. Mai 2009)

auch hdb ich hasse Loken,zu bc Seiten war es bei mir die Mechanar inis kA warum ich mochte die net^^


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (28. Mai 2009)

Schlimmste ini als Heiler, HdB + Occulus, zu BC zeiten fand ich eigentlich keine richtig schlimm.
Als DD eigentlich keine.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. Mai 2009)

Hab der Suchfunktion und besseren Lesbarkeit zu Liebe mal den Thread-Titel editiert.


----------



## Morphes (28. Mai 2009)

"Halle der Blitze Hero" mit blauer Ausrüstung - der reinste Horror (als Heiler)


----------



## minosha (28. Mai 2009)

Uldaman und HDW. Es gibt keine instanz in der ich mich mehr verrant habe.


----------



## Daywalker007st (28. Mai 2009)

Ja, Ja also meine Horror in in Wotlk ist eindeutig HDS dieser dritte Boss da ich hasse ihn, bei BC fand ich eigntlich alle ziemlich gut und beim Orginal konnte ich AQ nicht leiden.

m.f.g 

Sven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achso und das Oculus furchtbar


----------



## Sasir (28. Mai 2009)

ich würde auch sagen hdb hc weil die ini einfach doof ist ;D


----------



## Mofeist (28. Mai 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Uldaman und HDW. Es gibt keine instanz in der ich mich mehr verrant habe.




bei hdw 100% /sign ich hasse diese instanz und ich finde nie den Weg zu diesem Bäumling boss dingens da^^


----------



## Bulldoz (28. Mai 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten fand ich ZH als Healer nicht gerade easy. WoltLK jetzt garnichts mehr, da ich nurnoch tanken tu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2009)

Zerschmetterte Hallen hab ich als heiler auch gehasst damals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HdB sind wir in letzter Zeit recht oft gewesen. Ein 2. Heiler bei Loken ist schon von Vorteil und macht das Ganze etwas entspannter.^^

Occulus mag ich im Moment nicht so sonderlich...


----------



## Renkas (28. Mai 2009)

Definitiv Ocu! 

(Besonders in Random Gruppen, die die Drachen nicht kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Naminee (28. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan und Occulus finde ich persönlich die schlimmsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disteltee (28. Mai 2009)

zurzeit find ich turm hc extrem nervig egal ob als dd oder heiler. gibt einfach zu viele die beim 3ten boss nicht wissen was sie machen müssen


----------



## Kief (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: Gnome
Bc: Arkatraz
Wotlk: Ocolus (wie auch immer, ich merke mir keine scheiss Namen)


----------



## Æxodus (28. Mai 2009)

Occulus Heroisch...... omg vom Spielerischen die schlimmste und nervigste ini in Wotlk, HDB find ich dagegen richtig amüsant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu BC-Zeiten fand ich Sethekkhallen am schlimmsten und bei Classic lbrs und DM(DM=Diremaul=Düsterbruch). Konnt die ini 1 Jahr net mehr betreten als Bc erschienen ist da ich sie nicht mehr sehen konnte. Ungefähr 1 Jahr alle 3 Flügel wegen dem Quel'Serra Buch(Kompendium des Drachentötens) abgefarmt aber nicht einmal zu Gesicht bekomme. Jedoch dann einem Chinafarmer für 500g abgekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Funkydiddy (28. Mai 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> jeder hat so seine persönliche Horrorini, denke ich. Zumindest aber eine, wo er sagt: boahh.. die muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Bei mir ist das hdb. Als Heiler krieg ich in der ini jedesmal die Krise und am liebsten sehe ich die Ini von aussen. Liegt mir einfach nicht, das Ding. Zu BC-Zeiten war es - jaaa.. lacht ruhig- ZH.. hab ich gehasst wie die Pest, das Ding. Das hängt sicherlich mit der klasse einerseits und dem persönlichen Spielstil andereseits zusammen. Welche ist es bei euch?



hdb deine hass ini? meine lieblings hero ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hate ich viele spannende momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo ich mit mein heal dudu und n dk tank solo 200k vom endboss weggeklopt haben unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (28. Mai 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Occulus Heroisch...... omg vom Spielerischen die schlimmste und nervigste ini in Wotlk, HDB find ich dagegen richtig amüsant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 ...ich habe Occulus Hero vor der Normalversion gemacht - absoluter mist wenn man sich bei den Drachen nicht auskennt!


----------



## schmetti (28. Mai 2009)

Oculus , das ist die  beschissenste Inze finde ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: keine so richtig, vielleicht Gnomeregan und Blackrocktiefen (aber nur weil sie immer länger dauerte als ich Zeit hatte)
BC: HdZ1
WotLK: Bis vor kurzem Oculus, inzwischen sind aber auch die Leeren-Erfolge geschafft und ich finds eigentlich ganz gut. HdB mag ich dagegen ziemlich gerne. In HdS mag ich das Event und den Boss, falls die Nahkämpfer nicht aufpassen, nicht.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: hmn eigentlich nur dm und das nur weil ich mage war und ständig ziehen musste sonst war classic mit abstand 10x besser als die "Addons"
BC: Sethekkhallen (weils nie ne gruppe gab :O)
Wotlk: Sartharion 3d weil wegen W-Lan ... (TS2: "Axas-Kyoshi: Leute?! ...ich hab schon wieder disc...") und der rest ist langweilig (gut ich war noch nich Ulduar hab aber seit 3 monaten nich mehr geraidet)

an die heiler die HDB nervig oder horrormäßig finden, seid doch froh dass es mal eine herausforderung gibt
bevor die flames losgehen bin auch resto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich find das is noch eine ini die mal "spaß" macht


----------



## Chezuz (28. Mai 2009)

zu "horror-instanz" fällt mir oculus ein, die geht mir so dermaßen auf den S*, das is unvorstellbar.

ich weiß nich obs daran liegt, aber ich war da bis jetzt nur als tank drin.


----------



## lokker (28. Mai 2009)

ich mag düsterbruch überhaupt nicht. Find mich da einfach nicht zurecht. Zu BC-Zeiten fand ich ZH furchtbar und im moment Gund´Drak.


----------



## ikas (28. Mai 2009)

meine horror-ini ist: Oculus -.-


----------



## Seryma (28. Mai 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Uldaman und HDW. Es gibt keine instanz in der ich mich mehr verrant habe.



HdW kenn ich mittlerweile den Weg, Uldaman weiß ich garnix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine persönliche Hass-Ini is Oculus... gut das man beim Endboss Equip ausziehen kann, sonst hätte ich echt heftige Kosten jedesmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## zondrias (28. Mai 2009)

düsterbruch ich hasse und ich liebe diese ini, hab dort damals mein hexer pferd verdient.ewig gequestet für die bekloppten teile. denn 2 stunden den bekloppten wichtel verfolgt und dann 3 stunden den rest. und heute kann man das scheiss vieh einfach lernen grumml.

gnomeregan...irre nervig
verließ!!! ey leute zieht euch gefälligst selbst.

hey blizz beleb doch die alten inis einfach wieder indem ihr sie an stufe 80 anpasst....wär schad drum.


----------



## SixNight (28. Mai 2009)

BC:ZH
Wotlk:Oculus


----------



## Mysticcc (28. Mai 2009)

wie? noch gar kein Maraudon? die fand ich immer supernervig ...
...wobei man nach dem Mount-Farmen in Stratholme die ini auch nicht mehr sehen kann ^^

BC ansonsten Mechanar... mochte ich iwie nicht so.

Wotlk: Oculus... wie bei den meisten ... HDS-Event kann mit falscher Gruppe auch echt nerven


----------



## Gerti (28. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zerschmetterte Hallen hab ich als heiler auch gehasst damals.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ähm, einfach drinne stehen bleiben? Bekommt sogar nen Pala die AoE hochgehealt?!

Naja HdS ist nervig zu tanken iwie sonst geht alles eigentlich.
Zu BC Zeiten war Schlaby nervig, weils so lange gedauert hat und nur Gildenintern fix in 45mins gegangen ist.


----------



## Seryma (28. Mai 2009)

zondrias schrieb:


> hey blizz beleb doch die alten inis einfach wieder indem ihr sie an stufe 80 anpasst....wär schad drum.



Need RF HC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär schon cool, aber alles lässt sich da wohl nicht anpassen, schon weils zu lächerlich wäre...^^


----------



## Keyone (28. Mai 2009)

Also meine hass ini in WotLK is... turm,hdb,hds,ahn kahet und violette festung ^^  und in BC war es schattenlaby,sethek,managruft,und die andre dort in terokkar,festung der stürme (außer der raid ini),bk,zh,und fast alle in bc eigentlich xD

Ja weiß ich hasse fast alle inis aber das liegt daran das ich... keine ahnung eigentlich... mag inzen nicht so xD

Grüße Keyone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Mai 2009)

zu classic zeiten ganz klar blackrocktiefen. ich finde keine instanz unübersichtlicher als diese.


----------



## Vågor1 (28. Mai 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten Schattenlaby (mit meinem Palatank), das war nur nervig.
Jetzt in WotLK finde ich eigentlich alle Instanzen gut, also keine die ich als "horror" bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Duciducduc (28. Mai 2009)

occolus, einmal rein wegen titel, und dann nie wieder :> anh karhet is auch mist^^ wird gepullt wie bei tdm früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (28. Mai 2009)

hass ini? The Horror? DAS SCHALACHROTE KLOSTER!!! Watne scheiße... was bin ich früher da gewipt zu bc zeiten... Als ally erstmal hinlatschen (klar die anderen 4 questen und einer von ihnen bekommt dann wenn ich da bin die erleuchtung, dass ich den Porstein nicht allein bedienen kann!) Und dann wipt man 3 mal in bib weil mal wieder irgendein beknackter vollspack (sorry das ist das passende wort) meint super imba zu sein und ein paar mobgruppen pullt... 

Nach besagten 3 pulls hat 50% der gruppe keine lust mehr(ja ab 50% wird aufgerundet). Die action "Wir machen bib wk und kathe" fällt mal gehörig ins wasser, mein loot bleibt aus, ep hab ich in der zeit so oder so nicht bekommen und die netten 2,5 stunden habe ich gerne wartend und durch die weltgurkend verbracht. Aber was will man machen? es ist eben die einzige ini in dem lvl berreich... will en direkt port von sw dahin haben! oder wenigstens ein flugpunkt! Wird doch wohl en crazy flugmeister geben der sich dahin wagt.... jaja jetzt werden wieder alle KLugscheißer sagen: LOL! Der Crashi hat ja mal überhauptkein plan ab 30 kann man schon reiten und von süderstade (aka Southshore...) kommt man da problemlos hin... 
ja erstmal nach ss kommen... als nachtelf...von bb... ja...und ich rede von bc zeiten... noch schöner wars als die Portsteine nicht porten konnten und ein hexer von nöten war...Ne tolle instans ist das, das kloster... 

Fast so toll wie brd... aber davon wann anders, von runs ohne schlüssel verplanten leuten und überhaupt das leidliche thema wer geht porten und WARUM IST DIESER FH SO WEIT VON DER INI WEG!!

Der Chrashi


----------



## Teradas (28. Mai 2009)

Classicüsterbruch
BC:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mh... Da fande ich alle ganz gut,oder moment ne,Die Dampfkammer ist schlimm.
WotLK:Oculus,Violette Festung(ist als Tank sehr hektisch).


----------



## Pfropfen (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: HdW & Maraudon - Find mich da jetzt noch nicht zu recht ^^
BC: Eigentlich keine... am Ende war ich einfach nur froh 70 zu sein und hab jede ini geatnkt um an equip zu kommen ^^
WotLk: Occulus und HdB - Besonders das Occulus ist zwar ne Besondere Instanz und auch toll gemacht, aber schlechte Erfahrungen mit miesen Gruppen haben mich diese Ini hassen lassen^^


----------



## Bahlti (28. Mai 2009)

HdS, HdB und Ocu -.- ich könnt da verrückt werden mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (28. Mai 2009)

Maraudon


----------



## boonfish (28. Mai 2009)

Hass-Ini: Kloster 
Hab als 80er die Achivements gemacht und wusste nie wohin und hab mich verlaufen. Und ich bin in einen großen saal gelaufen, wo am Ende ein Boss steht. Was mach ich? - Ich lauf an allen trashmobs vorbei und greif den Boss an, da kommen dann natürlich mindestens 50mobs aus dem großen saal und nochmal 30 aus diversen Nebenraumen und soweit ich weis noch ein zweiter Boss aus dem Raum dahinter auf mich zugestürmt. War als 80er Stoffi nach wenigen sek tot...

Ach und noch was: Loken ist der geilste Boss!^^ find den als dd klasse, man braucht bewegung und perfektes Timing. In randoms klappen meistens die anderen 2dds sofort um und ich darf 10min allein drauf klopfen.


----------



## Malagana (28. Mai 2009)

Ocolus - ganz klar.

Bei Classic hatt ich 2: DM - weil ich mich da am Eingang bis zur Inste immer verlaufen hab wenn ich gestorben bin und als 2. BRT - der Horror schlechthin 
-brrrrrr-


----------



## Imanewbie (28. Mai 2009)

mhh hass ini, mit der richtigen Gruppe ist keine ini schwer geschweigenen langweilig, es gibt n paar inis wo man nicht gerne rein geht weil man ganz genau weis bei dem boss wipen wir 3mal bei dem 4mal,...


Oculus  -- (herausvorderung und ned nur mit imba equip rein und alles umklatschen) 
Gundrak -- 1Boss als Heiler n horror da man immer Aggro hat^^
HDS -- Event kann mit der falschen Gruppe zur Lebensaufgabe werden
HDB -- Da die ganzen DD's das rennen verlernt haben muss der Heiler her halten und die Suppe auslöffeln
---
TDM -- war zu BC zeiten noch richtig anspruchsvoll (besonders die 6er Grp vorn Boss wenn da der CC ned gepasst hat^^)
Kara -- Ja is für mich ne ini wenn ich nachdenke wie oft ich da drinnen war^^(nie wieder rein will)
---
HDW -- War man früher mind. 3st damit beschäftigt (wenn keiner off geht oder gezogen wird)
Gnomeregan -- War in meiner Wow zeit ich glaub 2mal drinnen und jedes mal wenn ich raus komme weis ich wieso^^ (wo ist der Stadtplan)
BRD -- Wenn man die ganze Ini machen wollte und ned nur abkürzen war man auch 3st beschäftigt, meistens ist man eh ned weiter gekommen als bis zur   
           vorkammer mit den schnellen resparns.

---
Also wie schon gesagt es gibt keine schlechten oder Hass inis sondern nur die falsche Gruppe.

mfg


----------



## Anburak-G (28. Mai 2009)

Classic:
HDW - Soviel zu laufen o.O

BC:
Auchindeon (Alle 3) - Hat mir nie gefallen

Wotlk:
Ocolus - rnd zumindest sieht mich die Ini niewieder, das mit dem Endboss bekommen einfach zuviele nicht auf die Reihe


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2009)

Wotlk - Occulus

Aber die dreckigste Ini die es gibt ist Gnome und wird es immer sein, weil man sich so derart verlaufen kann, dass Ruhestein zur Lösung wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthasar (28. Mai 2009)

Bei WotLK ganz besonders HdB aber nich Loken der is eig recht einfach das wahre problem is finde ich dieser Vorletzte boss dieses Elementar wegen den blitzen muss man immer wegrennen das nervt echt aber sonst eig ne ganz gute ini.

Bei BC hmmm keine war ja nur 5 inis bei meinem server finden man nie grps für irgwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer dala gammeln) 

Classic würd ich sagen Gnomeregan hing da mal ne stunde lang fest.


----------



## Versace83 (28. Mai 2009)

wotlk: occulus

bc: die Auge des Sturms inis

classic: hdw - war sogar mit meinem 80er char über eine Stunde da drin, weil ich mich verlaufen hatte ^^ Sehr nervig fand ich auch schwarzfelsspitze und Maraudon


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: Maraudon
BC: Arkatraz
WotLK: Turm


----------



## Shirokun (28. Mai 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Uldaman und HDW. Es gibt keine instanz in der ich mich mehr verrant habe.



/sing
Mit lvl 80 immer noch nicht geschafft xD
(das einzigste was mir für den meta erfolg fehlt^^)


----------



## Mitzushi (28. Mai 2009)

Occulus und Turm HC.
Occulus wegen dem Drachenkampf am Ende (als eingeübte Gruppe gehts, aber trotzdem nervig).
Turm wegen Skadi, dieser Boss ist einfach nur nervig ("-").
Und manchmal auch die Violette Festung, da der ganze Mist auf HC von neuem beginnt, wenn man ne verpeilte Gruppe erwischt.


----------



## ~undead~ (28. Mai 2009)

also versunkener Tempel nervte damals tierisch... auf der Minimap erkannte man dank 3 Etagen die übereinander lagen rein garnichts...

zu BC war es zwar nicht ganz so schlimm aber "nervinis" waren da zum Beispiel: Setthekhallen, un didse Ini (alzheimer ftw) mit Murmur...  die dauerte je nach Gruppe ewig

in WoTl ist Ocolus ätzend... Nexus ist zwar easy, aber dank 100 runs extrem langweilig


----------



## Tyrnaar (28. Mai 2009)

TdM war die einzige Instanz, die ich absolut und aus tiefstem Herzen gehasst habe.


----------



## Neto13 (28. Mai 2009)

Definitiv Occulus ...

Aber was tut man nicht alles für den Roten Protodrachen XD


----------



## Craked89 (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: Maraudon (finde den eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
BC: ZH
Wotlk: Oculus


----------



## Nebola (28. Mai 2009)

Gut Maraudon war auch Scheiße, hatte mal welche gezogen und nach dem 3 oder 4 Boss nicht weiter gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (28. Mai 2009)

Hey,

also zurzeit isses bei mir Occulus Hero...bei diesem Wolkenwanderer kann man durch ein dusseliges Gruppenmember so schnell einen Wipe erreichen..da frisst man generell soviel Schaden >.<
Und zu BC ganz klar ZH Hero als Tank..mir graute es immer davor(trotz CC) 4er oder 5er Gruppen als Krieger zu tanken..der reinste Horror da brauchteste frustresistente Stoffis =D

mfg Randy


----------



## Barrol (28. Mai 2009)

Zu Classic zeiten mochte ich eigentlich jede ini..
In Bc habe ich eigentlich alle 5 Man Instanzen gehasst ... alles irgendwie zuabgepaced...
In woltk mag ch eigentlich alle ... nur ocu ... wenn man die drachen nicht kennt nervt es aber sonst wohl ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja von den Raids natürlich maly ... zumindestens die dritte phase .. die ersten beiden sind ja irgendwie cool .. aber die auf den drachen find ich ätzend ..


----------



## Elrendel (28. Mai 2009)

Classic: Maraudon
BC: Managruft
WotLK: Occulus


----------



## Quendimimi (28. Mai 2009)

BC: Arka
Classic: Blackrocktiefen (die ganzen gänge rauben eim einfach den letzten nerv)
WotLk: Naxxramas.. man kombienire langweile + übertriebene einfachkeit -> Naxx


----------



## Maghar (28. Mai 2009)

also  gnomeregan is bei mir hass-ini nummer 1   als ally einmal reingelaufen weil da nen eingang war  irwo runtergefallen und schwups verlaufen... als hordler durch den transporter reingekommen und wieder verlaufen   passiert mir da immer wieder... 
mit maraudon und düsterbruch hatte ich eigentlich nie so die probleme auch schwarzfelstiefen nicht, dafür hasse ich die schwarzfelsspitze  drecks ini   siehste nichts  und überall stehen dumme orks rum...
ansonsten zu BC zeiten  blutkessel und bollwerk... bei mir aufm server weiss kein schwanz was croud control bedeutet und dementsprechend hat man da viel spass wenn man wie blöd versucht alle möglichen mobs alleine zu kiten und der blöde warri alles zieht was ich grade gekitet habe 
WotLK gibs eigentlich keine hass ini für mich   hab bisher in allen relativ viel spass


----------



## Jiwari (28. Mai 2009)

Muss auch sagen Loken aus HdB Heroic ist für angehende Heiler die Hölle, habe mir auch geschworen diese Instanz nicht mehr zu besuchen, da es mehr ein Krampf war gegen Loken anzutreten denn ein Kampf.

Hm und zu BC Zeiten? Naja ich würde sagen, damals war für mich jede Hero Instanz purer Wahnsinn, nach jedem Kampf Wasser trinken, sobald Adds gezogen wurden gab es fast schon immer einen Wipe, etc. pp. Der Witz bei der Geschichte ist eigentlich das ich mich, trotz massiver Probleme in Heroischen Instanzen, in non Heroics fast immer gelangweilt habe^^


----------



## ~undead~ (28. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan war damals zu Classic zeiten und dem ersten Chara der irgendwas ende 20 oder anfang 30 war echt ätzend... hat irgendwie ewig gedauert...

aber das schlimmste an Gnome ist eindeutig die MUSIK !!!!  Da bekomm ich max ausraster ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukaa (28. Mai 2009)

Pre BC : Maraudon , Gnomeregan
BC : Sethekhallen^^
WotLK : HdB und Occulus^^


----------



## Gored (28. Mai 2009)

BRD oder auch die Blackrocktiefen!!!! Meine güte was für eine Scheisse......riesige ini, ca 12.000 bosse , wenn man keinen dabei hat der halbwegs wusste wo es lang geht, war man in dem puff eh schon verloren. und dann noch dieser sch... raum mit den respawnenden zwergen....es gibt keine instanz die ich mehr gehasst habe...alle anderen sowohl zu bc wie auch wotlk fand ich dann eigentich echt cool und das hier viel angeprangerter occulus gehört sogar zu meinen liebsten... .ABER BRD....GOTT WIE ICH ES HASSE !!!!!!


----------



## hey dude (28. Mai 2009)

Meine Hassinstanz zu BC zeiten: Krypta (das Augenfiech. Es verfolgt mich in meinen Träumen: "Hahahaha, deine Zauber nutzlos gegen mich, muhahaha" *kotzwürg*)

In WotLK ist es ganz klar Oculus hero. Einmal nur geschafft für den Titel und dannach nie mehr.


----------



## mckayser (28. Mai 2009)

Ich find HDB eigentlich mit am einfachsten, ähnlich wie früher Mecha würd ich fast sagen. Total nervig finde ich Gundrak Boss1 mit Leuten, die noch nie da waren oder wipen wollen.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse Naxxramas  jetzt zu 80er Zeiten.

Selbst die Bosse sind Trashmobs.


----------



## Mobius-1337 (28. Mai 2009)

ganz klar uldaman


----------



## Meatwookie (28. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar Oculus, hab die immernoch nicht fürs Achievement, weil meine Gruppe nur mit Bronze Drachen wollte und wir 3 stunden gewiped sind :x


----------



## Kankru (28. Mai 2009)

Finde alle außer Occu toll! Aber es sollte mal ne Horror-Inze geben, so mit Jason, Freddy, den Gritters und sonst welchen Bösen! xD
Ne HelloweenInze, das wär toll^^

Ich weiß, Offtopic und so^^


----------



## Masu2002 (28. Mai 2009)

also gegen HdB als heiler kann ich nichts sagen is mitm schami recht einfach wenn alle beim boss kuscheln und ned laufen . Aber ocu muss ich sagen gefällt mir alls heiler auch nicht da ich lieber mit meinen spells heil als mit dem drachen


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2009)

Wobei ja, Hdb nervt auch.

Hab die bis jetzt nur normal und da wars mir auchschon zu doof.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan (So verstrickt)
Oculus (Nie mehr mit randoms >.<)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Mai 2009)

bc und wotlk is alles gut und einfahc aber classic gabs einige mistinis wie maraudon und brt, wo man locker 4h für brauch und man dann abbricht weil vorne mobrespawn is, bevor man beim endboss ist


----------



## sku (28. Mai 2009)

minosha schrieb:


> Uldaman und HDW. Es gibt keine instanz in der ich mich mehr verrant habe.



totally agree...

weigere mich heut noch mit meinen twinks durch die beiden inis zu gehen, maraudon inkl. kommt man auch recht gut drum rum..einfach ne runde länger questen gehen *g*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (28. Mai 2009)

hdw^^
Die inni wenn ich jmd ziehn muss igitt   viel zu viel und wie n labyrinth^^


----------



## Esda (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Maraudon. Ich find kaum den Weg da rein, geschweige denn mich in der Inni selbst zurecht. Naja, Orientierungssinn wie ein toter Hase. Die Quests da drin hab ich bis zu zwei lvl 80ern und mehreren Twinks nicht begriffen und nie zuende gemacht. Warum laufen da denn Zentaurengeister rum? Und wo ist der letzte davon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BC: Terrasse der Magister. Mit Randomgruppen eine absolute Herausforderung ans tankende und heilende Nervenkostüm. Und man durfte so selten mal einen der Humanoiden Mindcontrollen *seufz* dabei hat das Mordsspaß gemacht...  ZA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WotLK: Occulus. Bah. Blöd.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (29. Mai 2009)

ich hasse alle wotlk hero-instanzen, weil es kaum steigerungen im schwierigkeitsgrad gibt und mit zunehmenden equip einfach alle nur noch langweilig sind und man als heiler noch nebenbei schaden machen kann, damit man nicht ganz und gar einschläft.


----------



## MadRedCap (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Maraudon
BC: TdM
WotLK: Occulus und Zul'Drak (aber auch nur wegen dem verschissenen Kohlrabi-Achievement, immer noch nicht geschafft!)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Mai 2009)

zu classic zeiten: maraudon und uldaman. die wege, das laufen. aber blizz hatte irgendwann ja mal gesagt in einem interview, dass sie selber nicht wissen was sie dort fabriziert haben.

bc: hm, muss ich mal überlegen. krypta?... da gab es so einen ekligen boss (auge, auge...), der die zauberzeit um 50% verlangsamt hatte. ansonsten zh, vom style her mochte ich sie, aber irgendwas hatte mich immer davon abgehalten öfters hinein zu gehen.

wotlk: keine ahnung. gehe keine instanzen dort.


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. Mai 2009)

Gnome und Oculus alles andere ist eigentlich easy going.
Habe gestern sogar im Nexus als Heilbäumchen mit Schaden gemacht also raus aus der gestallt und hurrikan raus^^


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Mai 2009)

classic = ich weiss nicht mal mehr den namen...hab ich verdrängt...das war die in Desolace so ca. ab lvl 50.
BC = Setekkhallen glaub ich...endlos lange und nur 2 bosse wenn kein druide mit quest dabei war.
wotlk = hab ich zu wenig lange gespielt um wirklich eine hassinstanz zu bekommen.


----------



## marion9394 (29. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan ganz eindeutig -.-

Occulus zerrt auch sehr an meinen Nerven


----------



## FireFlasch (29. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan und meine neue Hassini is eindeutig Burg nhc.

ich war da so oft drin mit der Gilde oder irgendwelchen Randoms das ich die schon im schlaf tanken kann


----------



## Tiandrace (29. Mai 2009)

Classic : eindeutig Uldaman (Level mal Verzaubern und versuch ne gruppe zu finden)

BC: Alles in Netherstorm (Arcatraz, Mech und Bot)

Wotlk: Occulus da geh ich nie nie wieder rein


----------



## Sarcz (29. Mai 2009)

gang klar MH mit seinen ganzen Trashwellen!


----------



## Sorgenlos (29. Mai 2009)

Occu find ich mal voll die kack ini, keine nervt mehr wie die.

und die städteraids unter tags sind voll kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die trashmobs dort haben ein gutes KI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BC; TdM weil dort eine Gruppe finden war ja der horror


----------



## nascalos (29. Mai 2009)

classic = Keine ^^
Bc = Zerschmetterte hallen ( ohmann endboss mit urmondstoff set)
Woltk = Keine (wer nie random geht hat keine probs und ocu macht dann auch spass ^^)


----------



## Chromespell (29. Mai 2009)

Ich find alle Hero-Inis von WotLK gut. Gibt eigentlich keine, die mir keinen Spaß macht. Das finden von Gruppen ist immer so eine Sache... Besonders wenn man solche Leute drin hat, die den Chef machen wollen und immer als erste sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (29. Mai 2009)

Gun Drak erster Boss ist irgendwie ne X.


----------



## Cold Play (29. Mai 2009)

hallo, ich persönlich finde im 80er content das alte königreich echt zum k*hust* ihr wisst ja was ich meine^^.  Occolus gehört zu meinen favoriten (auch wenn es des öfteren mal wipes gibt, ich mag es knackig). 

in bc kann ich mich an keine erinnern wo ich sagen würde nur einmal und dann nie wieder.

im alten wow hät ich bis vor einer woche das selbe gesagt wie bei bc. aber dort wusste ich nich das gnomeregan mit einem twink der 4 quests dafür hat, so nerv tötend sein kann.

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Namir (29. Mai 2009)

das mit HdB kenne ich. ich stand als blut-dk-tank spätestens nach der 2ten blitznova alleine da und hab dann jeweils noch bis zu 50% vom boss solo geschafft, da er kaum noch schaden macht, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.
naja, aber die selbstheilung wurde letztens ja generft.
oculus mag ich auch nicht besonders und ahn'kahet ist auch nicht meine lieblingsini.
von den alten instanzen find ich einfach hdw zu lange, und uldaman auch. und auf end 60er werden die meisten dann auch einfach nur elend lange (strath ...)


----------



## Thí (29. Mai 2009)

Ich denk, es kommt wie du schon erwähnt hast, stark auf die Klasse an. Mit dem Priester bekam ich Hdb (Loken) eigentlich schon immer ganz gut geheilt. Stelle mir das als Pala schon schwerer vor.
Meine derzeitige "Horror-Instanz" ist wohl Occulus bzw. der Endboss, egal mit welcher Rolle (Heal/dd). Hab schon gute Gruppen dafür erwischt, mit denen es im first Try geklappt hat, hab mich aber auch schon Stunden daran abgewipt 
Zu The Burning Crusade wars wohl Arkatraz (hero) und anfangs die Terasse der Magister (hero), wobei die nach mehreren durchläufen auch locker flockig ging.


----------



## plattenschurke (29. Mai 2009)

ach occulus is doch lustig, und man kann gleich mal für maly warm werden

ein definitives dont ist azjol.....ich musste diese doofe spinne 18mal killen bis ich endlich das  stam trinket bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
davor kam immer die eierschalenrobe


----------



## Slavery (29. Mai 2009)

HDB, is echt scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber anscheinend sagt das jeder Heiler hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu BC gabs eigentlich keine, da war ich noch DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (29. Mai 2009)

In Classic ganz klar HDW, BRD und Maraudon. Die Inzen mit der Lizenz zum verlaufen. Für Maraudon hab ich immer noch des Zepter von einer Quest. Ich habe bis heute nicht herausgefunden, an welcher Stelle man das benutzen kann und wo genau ich hingeportet werde.

In BC die Netherstorm-Ini´s und in Wotlk VF

Edit: Nach 138 Baron-Runs kann ich, zumindest den Untotenteil, Strath nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Schlamm (29. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan ganz klar! Dicht gefolgt vom versunkenen Tempel (dauert mir für das Lowlvl einfach zu lange)...


----------



## Foobär (29. Mai 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> zu classic zeiten ganz klar blackrocktiefen. ich finde keine instanz unübersichtlicher als diese.


Verständlich, ich kenn sie mittlerweile fast auswändig - und jedesmal wieder war's ein Drama mit einer Random Gruppe. 
Anfangs: "wie weit wollt ihr?" "na durch natürlich!" "Die dauert aber lang, das ist klar, oder?" Logo
Ab der Mitte: Wir sind schon so lang drin, hab keine Lust mehr. -.-


----------



## Joergsen (29. Mai 2009)

mir gehts ähnlich.
gundrak der schlangenboss am anfang und hdb loken.
occulus mag ich überhaupt nicht. deswegen ist das auch der einzige erfolg der mir sowohl hero als auch nonhero noch fehlt...
als heal mag ich auch diese lady im nexus nicht. die mit den spiegelbildern. kaum hat man den heal fast durch wird man eingefroren,
weggeschleudert oder zum hasen...kann echt nerven, vor allem wenn man sieht wie dem heal langsam die lebenspunkte ausgehen...


----------



## Randor2 (29. Mai 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich wieso ich nie Gruppen für Ocu gefunden haben...ich find die Instanz absolut genial.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Hass ini hab ich nur eine und das is der Nexus...die kann ich nicht mehr sehn. Gefühlte 100x drinnen gewesen und das vollkommen ohne Item Druck oder so,
aber jeder....wirklich jeder Hanswurst wollte in diese vermaledeite Instanz.
Gut ich bin ja auch ein netter Kerl und immer mitgegangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Randor


----------



## Esda (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, da sind ja doch einige Mehrfachnennungen bei. Schade, dass das ganze nicht als Umfrage ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Supagodzilla (29. Mai 2009)

Das 1. Mal Schattenlabyrinth Heroisch mit grün / blauem Equip. Keiner wußte was zu tun ist und die Bosse sind auch mies gewesen damals.


----------



## Phelps023 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich fande zu den CLassic Zeiten. Stratholm und UBRS. LBRS total scheiße.. Hab dann WOW nach nem schlechten UBRS run an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Mai 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Maraudon



Genau im Classic definitiv die Hassini ... neben dem versunkenen Tempel. 

Bei Burning Crusade: Der ganze HDZ- Kram ... Oh mann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoTLK: Evtl. Occulus, alle anderen finde ich töffig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drivus (29. Mai 2009)

Also für mich is ganz klar occulus die horror instanz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrha (29. Mai 2009)

Imanewbie schrieb:


> Oculus -- (herausvorderung und ned nur mit imba equip rein und alles umklatschen)
> Gundrak -- 1Boss als Heiler n horror da man immer Aggro hat^^
> HDS -- Event kann mit der falschen Gruppe zur Lebensaufgabe werden
> HDB -- Da die ganzen DD's das rennen verlernt haben muss der Heiler her halten und die Suppe auslöffeln
> ...



Nun welche ich wirklich wirklich hasse ist Gnome (Alarm Alarm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bei HDS /signe / HDB /signe, TDM, Kara find ich und hab ich nie schlecht gefunden.


----------



## j4ckass (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Gnomenregan, Maraudon
BC: ZH hero , Schlabby hero
Wrath: Occulus hero (noch am ehesten)

Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass keine Wrath Instanz an die Schwierigkeit von BC Instanzen rankommt. Wenn ich an Arka hero oder Schlabby hero (ja, der "ICH WILL SPIELEN"-Boss) denke.


----------



## Yaminia (29. Mai 2009)

Hi
Pre BC= Maraudon einfach schrecklich
BC= Schlabby ,ZH
WOTLK= Occulus egal ob hero oder nicht


----------



## Eltin (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse ganz klar den Flammenschlund, auf Level 80 2 mal gestorben und das vor dem Instanzeingang. Ach ja ich spiele Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (29. Mai 2009)

Classic > Maraudon
BC > ZH
WotLK > Tada .... Occulus


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Mai 2009)

Gegen Gnomeregan kann ich schlecht voten - wenn man Gnome spielt (Für die gnomische Liga !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Allerdings: So schlimm fand ich die Ini eigentlich nie; Etwas skurriller Techniklook, teils nervige Alarmdrohnen, wenn die Kämpfe zu lange dauerten oder mal wieder eine Patrouille übersehen wurde. Und ich werde nie den Nachtelfkrieger vergessen, der meinte, er müsste unter der Felswand die bei der Zwergin gesprengt werden muss, ein Tänzchen veranstalten ... und 2 Sekunden später unter Fels begraben auf dem Friedhof zu stehen ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da ging ein furchtbares wiehern vor Lachen durch die Gruppe ... hihi..


----------



## Anloén (29. Mai 2009)

Nie wieder Oculus ... 

War einmal mit einer Random-Gruppe drinnen, nach dem xten Versuch im Endkampf und unzähligen whipes haben wir total gefrustet beschlossen darauf zu #°!*+&$§~ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, irgendwann will ich mir zumindest den Erfolg noch holen.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Mai 2009)

maraudon


----------



## _Raziel_ (29. Mai 2009)

Pre-BC: HDW und Maraudon, weil sie einfach zu lange dauern. (Das Verlies, da man als Hordler, nicht Pala, durchsterben muss um in die Ini zu gelangen)

BC: Ganz klar die Sethekkhallen auf heroisch. Der erste Boss mit den Eles... schlimmer gehts nimmer. Zweiter Platz erreicht Murmur auf heroisch (Ini-Name vergessen *schäm*).

WotLK: Mittlerweile alle, weil sie einfach nix mehr bringen ausser Zeitverblödung. Zu BC-Zeiten ging man gerne noch in Heros, weils immer wieder neues für die Marken gab. WotLK, einmal alles aus den Inis und bessere Items durch Raids (die man ja ohnehin machen kann bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad) und die Heros sind gegessen.


----------



## Alohajoe (29. Mai 2009)

Oculus ist schon ziemlich ätzend, wenn nicht jeder weiß, was er tun muss. Ich sag nur der blöde Boss mit den Kugeln und den  Blitzen.

Die BC-Inis gingen eigentlich; in ZH waren die großen Trashgruppen recht nervig, oder im Schattenlab diese Herrin der Schatten oder wie die hieß.

In Classic gibts so einige nervige Instanzen, da die Laufwege recht verstrickt sind. Ich nenne da nur mal BRD, LBRS, oder die eine Razorfen-Ini, wo man kreuz und quer über Ranken latschen muss.


----------



## turageo (29. Mai 2009)

Anloén schrieb:


> Nie wieder Oculus ...
> War einmal mit einer Random-Gruppe drinnen, nach dem xten Versuch im Endkampf und unzähligen whipes haben wir total gefrustet beschlossen darauf zu #°!*+&$§~
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehts bei mir ähnlich aus. Oculus können viele nicht ab. Ich hätt zwar gern noch mitm Heal-Twink den Stab ausser Hero, aber bei uns kriegst nur alle heilige Tage
überhaupt mal ne Gruppe dafür zusammen. -.- Bezüglich den random Oculus hero: Wenn man vorher die Leute mal fragt, ob sie überhaupt schon mal drin waren und
die Drachen kennnen und wenn nicht, das ganze mal kurz erklärt, geht das eigentlich meistens irgendwie. Man sollte halt mit seiner Gruppe mal reden, da spart man sich
so manchen Whipe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Ruxandra (29. Mai 2009)

Gnomeregan!!!!


----------



## Bustirapus (29. Mai 2009)

- Classic : Maraudon, nie drinne klar gekommen
- BC : Hdz , Blau equpiter Mage mit der Ansage "die Adds machste doch alleine", Blut und Wasser geschwitzt und nach dem 3 Whipe einen "Disconnect" gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- WotlK : Occulus, Ausmerzen von Stratholme was für ein Gerenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (29. Mai 2009)

Maraudon - da find ich mich heute noch nicht zurecht^^
In Bc hatte ich glaub gar keine HassIni...

Jetzt ist es das Occulus. Ich drück mich da drum wo ich nur kann...^^


----------



## helljoe (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Tempel von Hakktar, Maraudon waren beide einfach nur nervig und ewiges rumgerenne
BC: Arkatraz 
WotlK: Occulus, nach den Leeren, Jagt ihn! und dem Reiter kann ich die Instanz nicht mehr sehen

Edit: Eigendlich sind Occu und Azjol die besten Instanzen, wenn man mit einer Stammgruppe geht, in ca. 40 Min 7 Abzeichen ist kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Zadius (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde als dd und seit kurzem auch tank eigenlich hdb nicht so schlimm.

Am blödesten finde ich oculus den Endbosskampf. Und die schlimmste ini ist in meinen Augen
hm, keine Ahnung...


----------



## g0ldloeckchen (29. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar:
Occulus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (29. Mai 2009)

/sign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Gnomeregan
BC: Die pinken FdS Instanzen
WotLK: Occulus


----------



## Omidas (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Uldaman
Bc: Auchenaykrypta und Managruft wenn jemand aus der Gruppe die Begeitq braucht
WotlK: Occulus. Die Bosse finde ich zwar gut, aber nirgends gibts nervigeren Trash


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Halle der Blitze (Spiele was für eine Überraschung: Heiligpriest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und ansonsten Gnomeregan. Mag die irgendwie nicht


----------



## Mandalore (29. Mai 2009)

Hyjal -.- von den ersten Bossen brauchte keine Sau mehr was, dementsprechend war die Motivation. Und wenns dann an Archimonde ging waren alle Brainafk und man ist ewig gewiped....obwohl der schon seit 4 Monaten down war. Grausam


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Mandalore schrieb:


> Hyjal -.- von den ersten Bossen brauchte keine Sau mehr was, dementsprechend war die Motivation. Und wenns dann an Archimonde ging waren alle Brainafk und man ist ewig gewiped....obwohl der schon seit 4 Monaten down war. Grausam


Hast du mal Knights of the old Republic gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Thema: Schlimm war auch der Blackrock wenn es über 4 Stunden ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (29. Mai 2009)

Classic: Gnomeregan
BC: Managruft
Wotlk: Occulus


----------



## Raveless (29. Mai 2009)

Ich HASSE bis aufs tiefste die Höhlen des Wehklagens im Brachland.
JEDES mal verlaufe ich mich da, JEDES mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandalore (29. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Hast du mal Knights of the old Republic gespielt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Äh ja mach ich regelmäßig ^^ Star Wars <3

Topic: Naja ich mag die Blackrock Inis total gerne, sogar Brd. 
RFA ist auch blöd, weil die Ini wirklich null inovation hat. Und die Bosse sind wirklich normale Trashmobs mit mehr Hp.


----------



## pie (29. Mai 2009)

Eigendlich nur Occulus einfach nur wipefest ohne gescheite Gruppe. War einmal dort und wollte nie mehr hin^^

Hmm zu Bc Zeiten ich weis net gefielen mir eigendlich alle ganz gut ausser Kara die ging mir gegen ende aufn sack weil öde.

Orginal würd ich sagen BRD einfach zu groß die inni und auch die einzige inni wo ich mich anfangs verlaufen hab gegen ende aber auch blind durchgerannt^^


----------



## Garziil (29. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sind es: Gnomeregan/Uldaman der Classicinis. Managruft aus BC und in WotlK ist es Occu


----------



## Cloudsbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Also von den classic Inis und überhaupt ist schwarzfelstiefen meine hass ini.
Das Ding is ewig lang. Und auch nach mehreren Besuchen verlauf ich mich jedesmal darin.
Gnomeregan ist das gleiche Spiel. Groß und unübersichtlich.

Von den bc Inis hasste ich keine wirklich. Besonders gefallen haben sie mir allerdings auch nicht. 
Da sind die aus classic und WotLK besser.

Nun. Und meine WotLK hass ini ist Ahn kahet.
Binn damals einfach zu oft gestorben. Jeder Boss is irgendwie doof zu machen da drinn.
Heute siehts schon anders aus. Aber die Vergangenheit da drinnen hatt es zur Hassini geprägt.
Nun ja. Als DD wars eigentlich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (29. Mai 2009)

Alltime Favs:
Gnomeregan, Gnomeregan und .. erwähnte ich schon Gnomeregan? Oo
Zu Vanillazeiten ein grauen .. mutig durch die Ini gestapft und plötzlich ist der letzte Teil für 10 Level höher ausgelegt .. spaß für die ganze Familie ^^


BC:
Schlabby fand ich ziemlich mistig damals, alleine wegen dem zweiten Boss ... "Zeit für Spaß!!"

Und natürlich noch HdZ2 als das Ding noch sacken schwer war und Gnome schwimmen musste .. war zum regen einfach die Hölle. 

Wrath:
Hm ... die sind alle so schnell vorbei das ich nichtmal Antipatien aufbauen kann Oo


----------



## Mandalore (29. Mai 2009)

WotLK-Naxx ist auch grausam. VIEL zu einfach und anspruchslos. Wie das ganze Addon..... Ulduar ist schon etwas besser


----------



## Basstuner (29. Mai 2009)

Also zu WOTLK is die schlimmste ini Occulus und zu BC zeiten Krypta!


----------



## Fridl (29. Mai 2009)

classic ---> BRD <---

BC ......... hdz1 die ini ist mal Zeitklauer ^^

und jetzt occ hc


----------



## Raethor (29. Mai 2009)

Versunkener Tempel konnt ich nie wirklich leiden... alle anderen fand ich immer ganz ok, WotLK Inis kenn ich nicht.

und als Raid: Hyjal, die Ini war mal irgendwie nur scheiße :>

mfg


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Fridl schrieb:


> classic ---> BRD <---


Jaja die Bundesrepublik ist schon was schlimmes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobius (29. Mai 2009)

Finde keine mehr schlimm seit ich imba Bäumchen bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino1990 (29. Mai 2009)

Hehe HDS hero ist naja ne Hero wo man oft Stirbt.
Hab beim ersten Boss mal 2 mal gewiped weil die andren nicht voneinander weggegangen sind beim 3ten mal mit nem dk dd von 200k runtergekloppt hat zwar gedauert (bin dudu healer) aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bei den Wellen hab ich glaub ich noch nie!!! überlebt...

Gnomeragan ist schrecklich und Brd, zu bc zeiten alle fds inis... ka warum


----------



## crash_burn (29. Mai 2009)

meine Horror ini ist immer noch Occulus Hero einfach schlimm einmal drin gewesen und dann nie wieder betreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus93 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse auch HDB... die Ini ist als Heiler wirklich scheiße vor allem wenn die Leute bei Loken nicht rennen können... Sonst denk ich mal das die meisten halt Oculus hassen (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94877&st=0), ich persönlich auch xD


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (29. Mai 2009)

ich persönliche HASSE gnomeregan und das Blackwing Lair....


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. Mai 2009)

Mal ehrlich: Alle die Oculus nicht mögen haben die Ini iwie nicht vestanden (ja, da muss man beim Trash ma wieder Focusen und CC nutzen) oder haben ne verpeilte Gruppe gehabt...

Eigentlich is jede Instanz gut, ausser man hat sie zu oft gesehen... daher isses bei mir Naxx10er, zu oft drin gewesen.


----------



## Teradas (29. Mai 2009)

plattenschurke schrieb:


> ein definitives dont ist azjol.....ich musste diese doofe spinne 18mal killen bis ich endlich das  stam trinket bekam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja,ich hatte es beim ersten try.^^

Btt:Occulus oder auch Düsterbruch.


----------



## Dan3 (29. Mai 2009)

am schlimmsten in wotlk find ich occu hero und zu bc-zeiten schattenlabby hc, diese instanz dauert immer so eeeeewig >.<


----------



## Chalis (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sagen Ulduar - Mimiron


----------



## Larmina (29. Mai 2009)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Ich hasse auch HDB... die Ini ist als Heiler wirklich scheiße vor allem wenn die Leute bei Loken nicht rennen können...


Bei Loken sag ich als Heal immer die stehen bleiben Taktik an..^^
Und bei dem Blitzboss bleib ich aus Prinzip stehen und überleb es immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (29. Mai 2009)

Diese Blackrock-Inze ist scheisse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norgannon (29. Mai 2009)

ganz klar! HDW... hasse sie, gehe ich niemehr rein! /spit
zu bc zeiten war es ganz klar FdS... mochte ich einfach ned
z.Z. in Wotlk is es HdS und Naxx... HdS mag ich ned, weil immer wen ich da random reingeh, hat keiner nen Plan von der ini und Naxx mag ich einfach nichtmehrsehn

...wobei ich noch sagen muss, dass ich Occulus schon immer gemocht habe... ma Drachenfliegen fand ich immer lustig... nur will auf meinem Server nie wer in die ini... selbst wenns daily is^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (29. Mai 2009)

Chalis schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Ulduar - Mimiron



OH JA!
Wie mir der Boss langsam aber sicher auf den Wecker geht!
Wir sind eigentlich eine gute Gruppe, brauchen in etwa 4h um alle anderen Boss vor Mimiron zu legen, teilweisse mit Hardmodes.
Aber der Drecksboss... wie wir letztens schon wieder 4h vor dem gestanden sind und ihn beim besten versuch auf 10% (alle 3 Teile) gebracht haben. Eigentlich liegt es nicht direkt am Boss, die ersten 3 Phasen sind kein Problem... aber an der 4ten Phase scheitern wir irgendwie immer. Da fehlt uns irgendwie einfach das Movement usw.

Drecksboss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Ini" die mir aber bis jetzt am wenigsten gefällt ist ZG... Irgendwie kann ich damit einfach nix anfangen. Das Design gefällt mir nicht, die Aufteilung, die Bosse... irgendwie ist das alles nicht nach meinem Geschmack.
Ich weiss, viele mögen ZG und noch mehr können nicht verstehen wieso ich so eine Abneigung gegen diese Raidini habe... aber ZG=PFUI


----------



## abe15 (29. Mai 2009)

Meine Hassini ist An Kahet. Finde das ganze Setting dadrin einfach doof^^


----------



## Kráin94 (29. Mai 2009)

joa ich hab da auch son paar...
bei mir sind das uldaman, tempel von atalhakkar(oder wie der auch heißt^^),  hdb und occulus
diese inis mag ich echt überhaupt nich^^


----------



## Kráin94 (29. Mai 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Alle die Oculus nicht mögen haben die Ini iwie nicht vestanden (ja, da muss man beim Trash ma wieder Focusen und CC nutzen) oder haben ne verpeilte Gruppe gehabt...
> 
> Eigentlich is jede Instanz gut, ausser man hat sie zu oft gesehen... daher isses bei mir Naxx10er, zu oft drin gewesen.



ich versteh die ini wohl, aber ich mag sie trotzdem nich...


----------



## Tamîkus (29. Mai 2009)

bei mir ganz klar zu bc zeiten arkatraz und wotlk find ich alle innis leicht


----------



## ChAzR (29. Mai 2009)

das liegt alles an den gruppen ^^ gute gruppe = jede ini locker ^^ als heal , tank oder dd ^^


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (29. Mai 2009)

hm also so richtig eine Horror Inze hab ich nicht, nur 
wenn ich ne grp hab die es nicht versteht wie man bei welchen Mobs/Bossen
reagieren soll,
dass ist dann der Horror in Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

;


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Mai 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Alle die Oculus nicht mögen haben die Ini iwie nicht vestanden (ja, da muss man beim Trash ma wieder Focusen und CC nutzen) oder haben ne verpeilte Gruppe gehabt...
> 
> Eigentlich is jede Instanz gut, ausser man hat sie zu oft gesehen... daher isses bei mir Naxx10er, zu oft drin gewesen.




Ne aber ich spiele ja meinen Char nicht weil ich ihn zufällig zugewiesen bekommen habe, sondern weil ich ihn mir ausgesucht habe und ihn mit all seinen Fähigkeiten und Vor- und Nachteilen gerne spiele.
Wenn ich dann aber auf sonem doofen Drachen sitze ist mein Char weg und ich spielen nen ganz anderen Char(den Drachen) und das passt mir nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Mai 2009)

ich mochte maraudon nie. horror war damals brd....teilweise ging ein run 5 stunden....die ini ansich fand ich allerdings top.


----------



## Ayi (29. Mai 2009)

Naja bei mir ist es Gnomeregan, ich mag die Ini einfach nicht. Aber inzwischen muss ich da ja nicht mehr rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm in BC mochte ich Krypta nicht so, aber alles andere war soweit ok.
Und Nordend.. da hab ich zwar Inis, die ich mehr mag als andere, aber eine echte Hassini hab ich Nordendbezogen eigentlich nicht.


----------



## mäxweLL1 (29. Mai 2009)

naja spiele gtrade kein wow aber hass instant ist und bleibt immernoch der versunkende tempel! Verwirrung pur!


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (29. Mai 2009)

Meine absolute Hass-Ini ist BrD. Da hab ich sowas von keine Ahnung und lauf immer im Kreis...
Die bc und wotlk inis fand ich aber alle ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intragor (29. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig Ocu, mit der Gilde geht leider nicht da die meisten noch viel Equipt farmen müssen und Random ein Wipe nach dem anderen.
Ich hoffe das ich die Ini bald Hero hinter mir haben und ich da nie wieder rein muss.


----------



## Ellesime (29. Mai 2009)

Classic war bei mir Gnomeregan die absolute Nummer 1 auf der Hassliste.Gefolgt von BFD(heute tiefschwarze Grotte) und dem versunkenen Tempel,die aber auch eher wegen dem weiten Weg den man als Allianzler zum Eingang hatte und der chaotischen Übersicht im Tempel.
Ein absolutes Highlight der nervigsten Dinge war der Weg zu Fürst Hydraxis um die wässrige Quintessenz zu holen.Dieser Weg war jedesmal eine Reise an den A... der Welt und zurück.Die später eingeführte ewige Quintessenz behob das Problem dann endlich.Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind...den Weg vom Geistheiler zurück nach BWL hätte ich damals auch mit verbundenen Augen gefunden.

BC
Da gibs eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen.ZH hero und Arkatraz hero waren vor dem ersten Nerf zwar verdammt hart aber da die TK preq eh kurze Zeit später wegfiel,gehörten die nicht mehr zum Pflichtprogramm.
Einzig TDM hero mitner Randomgrp hat bei mir sehr oft eine "Kopf-->Tisch" Reaktion hervorgerufen.

WotLK
Occulus und HdB hero mit random Gruppen sind für mich ein absolutes NoGo geworden.Bei zahlreichen Gelegenheiten hat sich diesbezüglich für mich immer wieder aufs Neue bewiesen dass sich sowohl das spielerische als auch das soziale(der Umgang mit anderen Leuten IG ist damit gemeint) Niveau grosser Teile der Community im freien Fall befindet.


----------



## Gilindriana (29. Mai 2009)

auf Platz 5 ist bei mir Uldaman
Platz 4 BRT
Platz 3 Gnomeregan
Platz 2 Nexus 
und Platz 1 Uldua!! (ka warum, ich hasse die ini)


----------



## The Philosopher (29. Mai 2009)

Zu Classic-Zeiten: Gnome, Maraudon und Tempel 

BC: Managruft Hero, der erste Boss, dieses blaue riesenteil....als tank gehasst

WOTLK: HDS und vor allem wie so ziemlich jeder 2 hier, Occu, ich mag es nicht wenn ich net als "mein Char" spielen kann


----------



## Hammer5109 (29. Mai 2009)

Also meine Horror-Instanz ist Gnomeregan...das ist Sci-Fi, nicht Fantasy.


----------



## Rantja (29. Mai 2009)

Zu Classic: Gnomeregan, trillionen an Trashmobs und ständig am adden... *würg

BC: Mechanar hat etwas genervt, aber eigentlich ging´s. Anfänglich mochte ich ZH nicht, aber die machte mir später richtig Spaß =)

LK: War mal Turm und HDB, aber mittlerweile habe ich da keine großen Probleme mehr.


----------



## Haszor (29. Mai 2009)

Meine absolute hassinstanz ist und bleibt Gnomeregan. Zumindest in Classic.

Dann das Auchinodoun, das ganze, nicht nur ein Teil davon. In BC!

In WOTLK war das dann wohl... Hm schwer zu sagen! HDB oder Occulus, HDB weil es recht schwer war und Occulus weil es unnötig lange dauert.


----------



## Naldina (29. Mai 2009)

warum gibts soviele die blackrocktiefen nicht mögen? ist einfach die beste instanz die es gab, einfach weil es immer noch was neues zu entdecken gab.

ich gehe auch ungern occulus, hab sogar mal nen gm angeschrieben weil die bei uns auf dem server jeden zweiten tag daylie war und ich dahcte so wollen sie die instanz beliebter machen


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. Mai 2009)

Also meine Innis die ich am meisten hasse sind
Schattenlaby und Oculus (pss no gimps allowed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnxdome (29. Mai 2009)

WoW: Blackrock Deeps ( Hat viel zu lang gedauert )

BC: Schattenlaby ( " Zeit für Spaß " -> Holy Priest = tot -.- )

WotLK: Keine Instanz - alle super vom Aufbau und relativ gut zu meistern.

Soviel zu 5 Mann Instanzen.



Raids:

BC: The Eye ( Der Trash vor Kel hat immer mindestens der Hälfte des Raids das Leben gekostet - lol )


----------



## Akollos (29. Mai 2009)

hdw is zwar vom level her sau einfach
aber auch mit 80ern ist es noch schwer genug 
(den weg zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

1. Das Oculus 
2. Maly
3. Naxx 

(Aus Nordend)

Oculus und Maly mag ich nicht, weil man da auf so nem dummen Drachen sitzen muss.
Naxx war ich schon zu oft drin und ist immer das gleiche. Einfach ermüdend, langweilig, qualvoll. 
Wenn ich dran denk, dass ich 3 Stunden in Naxx verbringen muss.. ohjeee


----------



## Agahnim8 (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm eigentlich mag ich alle Innis aber glaube entscheide mich für Ahn Kahet einfach langweilig und langwierig^^


----------



## Rabaz (29. Mai 2009)

Wer sich in Gnome verläuft war wohl nie im versunkenen Tempel, ich weiß von Leuten die da bis heute nicht wieder aufgetaucht sind ^^

Meine Hassinzen:

1. Uldaman
2. Tempel wie gesagt


----------



## Nightfall2 (15. Juli 2009)

meine hassini is naxx weil wegen langweilig und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ansonsten hab ich nich wirklich viel was ich nich mag abgesehen von den kleinen wenn man lvlt weil die sowieso doof sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine lieblinge sind bc ZH ZA nun hdz4 und so sachen (tankpala inc und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Gnomeregan: Ich kenn mich da einfach nicht aus.. (ja, ich bin bei der Horde)
Verlies: Absolut langweilig

Managruft: wäääh.. *schlaf*
Arkatraz: war auch doof.

Burg Utgarde: langweilig
HdB hero: Loken nervt
Vio. Feste: zum einschlafen
Ulduar: hässlich wie die nacht finster.


----------



## echterman (15. Juli 2009)

jaja die guten alten hass inis... ich hab da auch meine favorieten...

Classic: Gnomeregan

BC: Zerschmetterte Hallen

WotLK: Occulus,

Raid: HDZ3, Maly

die dinger mag ich überhaupt nicht machen... in gnome verlauf ich mich immer*grins*


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juli 2009)

Zu Bc-Zeiten war es die Terasse des Magisters, als Healender Pala..-.-' eigentlich unmöglich zu der Zeit. Hmm und zu Classic-Zeiten war es Scholo, aber eher weil der Hunterhelm nie gedroppt ist, und nachdem er gedroppt ist, hab ich 2 oder 3 Tage später den Helm von Narv (oder wie der hieß) bekommen...-.-'
Hmm WOTLK find ich eig so easy, dass mich nix stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knuelle (15. Juli 2009)

ICh habe eigentlich garkeine Hass Ini aber wie es mir scheint gibt es genug Leute die HDS, HDB und Occulus hassen ^^ wahrscheinlich finde ich deswegen nie Gruppen dafür ^^ und das als Heiler


----------



## Chandra12 (15. Juli 2009)

hmm...

in Classic: HDW... meine erste Ini überhaupt und dann diese Stelle mit dem Hüpfen -_-

BC: ganz eindeutig die Auchinaikyrpta *schauder*

WoltK: mal überlegen... Occulus



Chani


----------



## Elito (15. Juli 2009)

Die Instanz die ich garnicht abhaben kann ist Oculus, ich mag das ganze mit den drachen und so nicht, bei malygos komischerweise gefälllts mir aber wieder (was aber an den schönen belohnungen danach liegen könnte^^)

zu BC-Zeiten habe ich ZH ebenfalls gehasst, ich war Dudutank (was ich jetzt nicht mehr bin) und es waren mir einfach zu große Mobgruppen.


----------



## Tendo (15. Juli 2009)

Mir ner Random-Gruppe kann jede Instanz zur Horro-Instanz werden !!!

Ansonsten ist es bei mir Classic: Uldaman + Maraudon; BC: ZH und TdM (beides hero); LichKing: Occulus


----------



## Emor (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich für mich komme da ganz schnell drauf welche inzen "stinken"...

*Classic:* 
Gnomeregan <--- Wo muss ich da hin? wie komm ich raus? STRESS MICH NET DU ALARMBOT
HDW  <--- Was zum Teufel haben die sich dabei gedacht?

*BC:* 
HDZ2 <--- Warum nur müssen die Pausen zwischen den Portalen sein? 

*Wotlk: *
Violette Festung <--- Und schon wieder Langweilige Portale..
Das Ausmerzen von Stratholme <--- Wir laufen hin und her und Langweilen uns dabei sehr....


----------



## Evilslyn (15. Juli 2009)

Hab lang, hin und her überlegt, hassinni kann ich nicht sagen. Aber in Naxx, das Militärviertel, besonders der Teil nach dem Toten-Untoten Event. Das zieeeeht sich immer so. Und noch ne Trash Grp, schaffen wirs jetzt zu den Reitern, ah ne lass die Grp noch machen.... so jetzt, ah ne die Grp noch.... so jetzt aber rein .... SCHEMEN! Das is echt nervig.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juli 2009)

classic: hdw und gnome ... ich verlauf mich heut noch in den inis wenn ich net ein wenig aufpass
bc: lange zeit tdm hero
wotlk: naxx   nach dem 2ten run machts keinen spass mehr, viel zu langweilig


----------



## metera (15. Juli 2009)

occulus weil keine ahnung ist einfach blöd gemacht find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (15. Juli 2009)

Zu Wotlk hab ich eigentlich keine Hassinstanz..
Aber wie du schon erwähntest... Zh heroisch.. als Kriegertank... au weia, das war mal ne Herausforderung.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Elito, du meckerst da als dudutank? ...
Als Krieger hatte man damals nur Donnerknall.. und dann gings ans tanken, tab durchdrücken wo´s ging..^^
Da find ich doch, dass es wirklich alle anderen Tankklassen deutlich leichter hatten.
Arkatraz heroisch fand ich auch noch recht schlimm, wenn man nicht so prallen dmg dabei hatte.
Sowas gibts in meinen Augen gar nicht mehr in wotlk, eine knackige hero..


----------



## Tamesyra (15. Juli 2009)

Classic - ganz klar Gnome die Ini hasse ich bis heute

BC - Terasse der Magister 

WoltK - HdS und ganz klar Occulus *schauder*


----------



## toydoll (15. Juli 2009)

hm, von den classic inis mag ich nicht den versunkenen tempel, in bc mag ich garnicht tdm hero und zh. in wotlk nervt mich am meisten occulus und hdb.
den rest find ich eigentlich ganz nett


----------



## Mr_Richfield (15. Juli 2009)

oculus muss ja *DIE* horrorinstanz schlechthin sein, bei mir auf dem server so schlimm das ich nichtmal an tagen wo die beiden inzen daylies auf Ocu fallen eine gruppe finde. ich hab die ini noch nie von innen gesehen!

meine hassinis:
*classic:* HDW & der versunkene Tempel
*BC:* ZH, Arka & Krypta
*WotLK:* Turm (wegen dem ständigen gewipe bei Boss3 & wenn er mal fällt und der drachen droppt würfeln die, die ganzen wipes zuvor verursacht haben, need drauf)


----------



## Nargazz (15. Juli 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Sowas gibts in meinen Augen gar nicht mehr in wotlk, eine knackige hero..



Japp da geb ich dir Recht, damals ZH Hero (auch Kriegertank) und Arka, TDM war noch ne Herausforderung auf Hero - kennt eigentlich noch wer den Begriff CC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shargath (15. Juli 2009)

HdS Hero fand ich auch super vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Grad mal 80, Blau/Grün equipt und dann rein mit der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hatte man schon so seine Probleme mit manchen Mobgruppen und Loken! Jetzt wo man Full Epic ist, braucht man ja sogut wie nichts mehr machen :/

Epics sollten wieder viel schwerer zu kriegen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Occu Hero war auch geil. Da hatte ich das Glück eine Randomgruppe zu finden die 10 Trys am Endboss mitgemacht hat xD Aber als er dann gelegen is wars nen toller Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber find solche Drachen Sachen ziemlich geil, Malygos is auch einer meiner Lieblingsraidbosse.


----------



## Nargazz (15. Juli 2009)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> oculus muss ja *DIE* horrorinstanz schlechthin sein, bei mir auf dem server so schlimm das ich nichtmal an tagen wo die beiden inzen daylies auf Ocu fallen eine gruppe finde. ich hab die ini noch nie von innen gesehen!




Nicht wirklich, find die Instanz sogar recht nett gemacht und einigermaßen fordernd, bei den Bossen muss man sich bewegen können und sogar noch ein unübliches Gruppenspiel gegen den Leywächter üben und absolvieren - ich finds cool, auch die Erfolge dort zu machen war klasse


----------



## Mädgard (15. Juli 2009)

mh... im aktuellen content eig occu (wie fast jeder xD)
und nexus... bin mit dk da 'oft' drin und jedes verdammte mal droppt dieser healkolben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die ganzen classic inis in denen man viel laufen muss, find ich net so haarig... es gibt ein tolles addon names atlas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long^^


----------



## AmigaLink (15. Juli 2009)

Classic: Gnome & der versunkene Tempel (HDW war ich nie drin.)
BC: Schlabby (Weil es nahezu unmöglich war dafür eine Gruppe zu finden.)
WotLK: Oculus und die letzte Phase bei Malygos. (Beides im Grunde sehr schöne Instanzen, aber diese Flugschei.. nervt einfach nur.)


----------



## Blutdürster (15. Juli 2009)

Classic: Maraudon und Gnomeragan
BC:       alle inis im Echsenkessel
Wotlk:   Gun'Drak

Meine Lieblings ini is Oculus


----------



## Zwizazadera (15. Juli 2009)

HI,

JEDE Ini wird zu einem Pers. Horrorkabinet WENN 

1. Der Tank nicht Tanken kann.
2. Healer nicht Healen kann
3. DDs Aggro Schlampen (Egomanen) hoch 10 sind Aggro ziehen usw.
4. Oder DDs keinen DMG machen und der Boss nicht umkippt bis der / die Healer OOM
5. In Raids Movementkrüppel / Bewegungslegastäniker dabei sind die Boss Fights x-mal verkacken.

DANN werd jede Ini zum Horror wenn das oder eines davon dabei ist *ggg*


Tschuuuuuuuu


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Juli 2009)

Turm Hero mag ich nicht,
weil bei dem Typ mti dem Drachen
immer die Gruppe resetten will das
nervt echt...


----------



## Abrox (15. Juli 2009)

Vanilla - Uldaman (hab jetzt noch nen Trauma)
BC - Arcatraz (Eher gesagt die ganzen Instanzen dort einschließlich der Festung der Stürme, dadurch wurd ich noch blinder als ich jetzt schon bin)
WOTLK - Occulus, dicht gefolgt aber von Malygos


----------



## Killerhexer (15. Juli 2009)

als healer find ich bc nur ankahet hc dumm weil als healdudu bekommt dich deine grp teilweise nicht tot^^ 

als tank mag ich eigentlich alle und als dd find ich auch alle ganz ok außer wiedermal ankahet ^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (15. Juli 2009)

HdW is bei mir gaaaaaaanz oben!

occu nur, da man nie wen findet der die drachen kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Das schlimmste ever Gnomeregan


----------



## Nerjyana (15. Juli 2009)

ganz klar oculus - dich gefolgt von maly^^

aber azjol, turm und ahnkahet sind auch nicht nett zu heilen ;o)


----------



## Morfelpotz (15. Juli 2009)

WotLK: Occulus, Azjol Nerub
BC: Die 4 Auchi-Inis
und meine Hass-Ini Nr.1 von damals war Maraudon in Desolace...
Einerseits weil in Desolace der Hund begraben is (synonym für tote Hose)
Andererseits, weil man bis zu Ini immer diesen ewig langen weg von der Nijstelspitze oder wie der ort heißt reiten musste.


----------



## Albra (15. Juli 2009)

occu ist nur blöd wenn mans ich ned auskennt 
hat mans ein zweimal gemacht isses einfach
wovor ich bis gestern nen horror hatte war hds das tribunalevent(hat am ende aber doch noch geklappt).. wenn sie spawnen nie genug wut für prankenhieb damals vor 3.1 kein rundumprankenhieb.. da hat mans als dk oder pala sicher einfacher einfach flachenaggo rein und warten
und die maid mit ihren schwarzen löchern is ja auch nervig

denke es liegt auch oft am gruppensetup oder wie verpeilt die leute sind mit denen du drin bist
viele nahkämpfer sind  in hdb einfach stress für heiler... ist eine schöne meleekillini wenn sich die meles dann auch als bewegungslegasteniker outen.. nya mit dem richtigen setup schaffste auch mal einen falschen bosspull ohne tote 

woran ich mich noch nich wieder so rantrau ist turmhero zuviel auf was man da achten muss während dem wettrennen bäh *schüttel* dagegen ist hdz4 ja entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (15. Juli 2009)

Also Classic mag ich keine Ini so wirklich, da sie einfach alle äußerst verwirrend und kompliziert aufgebaut sind. Und ohne Karten-Addon ist das schon absoluter Horror, den Weg zu finden. Auch wenn ichs bisher immer geschafft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In BC gabs eigentlich keine wirklich schlimme Ini. Auch wenn die FdS Augenkrebs verursacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WotlK kann ich ebenso Occulus absolut nicht ab. Is einfach scheuslich, mit den verschiedenen Ebenen, den Drachen, etc.
HdB find ich zwar nicht weiter schlimm, aber die Wirbler da können schon nerven, wenn man Melees dabei hat.
Ahn'Kahet is nur in sofern lästig, weil beim letzten Boss meistens die ganze Grp außerm Tank und dem Heiler draufgeht.

Btw. ich bin Heiler und hab auch in sämtlichen Instanzen und Schlachtzügen schon geheilt.


----------



## Nerjyana (15. Juli 2009)

ja, vielleicht sollte man das differenzieren ;o)

oculus is easy, bis auf den endboss - allerdings haben wir den auch erst einmal gelegt, is vllt nur ne frage der übung. genau wie bei maly.

da fällt mir ein, bei kel finde ich die eisblöcke so ätzend, da hab ich den dreh einfach noch net raus, wie ich am schnellsten das ziel anvisiere -.- so vergeht wertvolle zeit und bei saphiron war es immer knackig, weil unser gesamtdmg so niedrig war, dass ich trotz anregen oom ging und meine hots oft nicht stark genug für den frostgruppenschaden waren.

es gibt ne menge hero inis in wotlk, die recht knackig sind, wenn frisch 80 ist. mit ner guten grp kann man allerdings auch schwierige situationen gut überstehen )

und ein appell an die range-dd's (bin im übrigen ab und an als eule auch einer): bitte frühzeitig bewegen, wenn es angebracht ist, ansonsten kommen die heiler ins schwitzen und ihr ins grab ;o)


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Juli 2009)

Classic: 
Kral von Razorfen - hatte da so wie heute auch noch, ständig Grafikbugs
Versunkener Tempel - überall in den Gängen tief hängende Pflanzen, man sah nie etwas 
BC:
Zerschmetterten Hallen - wenn man beim den Endboss wipte, musste man wirklich sehr lange laufen
FdS - ganz schlimme Grafik
WOTLK´:
Occulus - zuviele Mitspieler, die Probleme mit dem steuern der Drachen haben, weil sie irgendwelche Addons drauf haben, denn ansonsten ist die Instanz recht leicht, Movement vorausgesetzt.

Kenne alle Inis als Krieger-Tank, Heilpriester und Hexenmeister. 
Da gibts dann schon Unterschiede, HDB und HDS tanke und heile ich nicht so gerne, als DDler ist es mir ziemlich egal, in welche Inze es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arenus (15. Juli 2009)

Ich muss sagen dass man mit einer guten gruppe überall durchkommt.

Occ hc ist mit leuten die wissen was zu tun ist mit den Drachen absoluter free loot bzw. free marken.

mfg


----------



## Yagilrallae (15. Juli 2009)

HdW zum verlaufen plöd
Maraudon ebenfalls zum verlaufen plöd

Damals ZH, FdS, Zul´Aman, BT, Gruul, Kara, etc. waren noch spassig fand ich als Tank
Aber auch jede nur so lange, bis man overgeared war, ab dann war der Spass dort nicht mehr gegeben, da keine Herausforderung.


----------



## Drakhgard (15. Juli 2009)

Dire Maul & Maraudon


----------



## Cobrastrike (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Oculus...sowohl Hero als auch nh


Und der Klassiker Gnomeregan.


----------



## HAJI (15. Juli 2009)

Occulus hero, in BC wars  Tiefensumpf (viel zuviel rennerei^^) u
nd Classic HDW die Brechinni üüüberhaupt


----------



## Ukmâsmú (15. Juli 2009)

classic: LBRS nach dem 1000 mal weggen hunterschultern und ubrs key quests und ony pre und und und... ich kann die nimmer sehn genauso wie strat einfach alles überfarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaltes schütten wenn ich dran denk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BC: ZH mit einer grp... reden wir net davon und knastschiffle war auhc furchbar

wotlk: hdb hc aber ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfeil82 (15. Juli 2009)

ahn´kahet, in keiner wotlk ini & keinen raid gabs soviele wipes wie dort

maraudon , mindestens 100x verlaufen, wie habe ich geflucht während des mondfest events bis ich mal den urahnen gefunden hatte


----------



## Flickwerk (15. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Das Occulus!!!


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

classic = versunkener Tempel 
BC = arcatraz und schlabby . man war das ätzens für champion der naaru
WotLK = Occulus . dicht gefolgt von Ahn Kahet


----------



## Blödknight (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Horror-Instanz sind die zerschmetterten Hallen. Die mochte ich schon nicht als ich das erste mal drinne war.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (15. Juli 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> bei hdw 100% /sign ich hasse diese instanz und ich finde nie den Weg zu diesem Bäumling boss dingens da^^



Sobald du bei der Klippe der Ewiglebenden (Ostteil der Ini) kommst, immer Links^^


----------



## Gierdre (15. Juli 2009)

Classic: Fand ich "Die Höhlen des Wehklagens" ziemlich nervig und unübersichtlich.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (15. Juli 2009)

Classic
Uldaman, ist ne scheiß Instanz, überall Trashmobs und irgendwie gefällt mir das Design auch nich so wirklich... 
Gnomeregan war war ich einmal drin, hab nichts, absolut gar nichts gefunden.

BC
Keine irgendwie, die Inis da sind alle recht nett gestaltet...

WotLK
Occulus, irgendwie mag ich es da nicht.
Und Ahn'Kahet hero is auch nich so das wahre...


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (15. Juli 2009)

Gnomeregan
ich habe sie gehasst einmal und nie wieder mit jeden char nach meinem hunter ausgelassen.
ich hasse  sie!


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> Gnomeregan
> ich habe sie gehasst einmal und nie wieder mit jeden char nach meinem hunter ausgelassen.
> ich hasse  sie!



ohja da kann ich nur zustimmen die mag ich absolut nich


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

immoment hass ich hdw am meisten ( zieh mir grad einen twink hoch ) schon allein wegen der länge und dem monotonen stil


mfg


----------



## szene333 (15. Juli 2009)

Stratholme

Nach 158 Runs aber kein Wunder


----------



## Smokybear (15. Juli 2009)

Nexus.... immer diese kleinen noobs die wollen das ich ihnen den scheiß tanke und dann kommt am schluss wennse tot sind... hey warum sagst du net das ich net vorm drachen stehen bleiben darf... und auf die frage warum sie meinen das ich dauernt springe solche antworten kommen wie ... eve haste nen komplex oder dir gehts net gut ka sah jedenfalls lustig aus^^ bzw bei castern.... sry aber bei dem dauernt castn komm ich net zum hüpfen .... warum springst du net zwischen den zaubern... keine lust


----------



## Zeltas (15. Juli 2009)

Classic:
Gnome und Dm (vor allem der weg zu den DM xD)

BC:
Mocht eig. alle

Wotlk:
Occulus, einfach nur nervig Oo


----------



## Serde (15. Juli 2009)

auf jeden Fall Occulus


----------



## Frostbeule16 (15. Juli 2009)

Gnomeregan
Bc: laby , weiss net , fand die einfach scheisse die ini <.<
Wotlk: Nexus , boa -.- ich kriegs kotzen wenn ich an die ini denk . NO GO !!!!!!!!!!! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Gromer (15. Juli 2009)

Classic : Ganz klar Düsterbruch

BC: Sklaven

Wotk: Oculus ich Frag mich immernoch was Blizz sich dabei gedacht hat -.-


----------



## norgim (15. Juli 2009)

Oculus und.... BRD ^^Gibt zwar nice EP aber is wie nen Labyrinth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse Gnome und Zul'Farrak, bei letzterer besonders die Treppe. Nett unübersichtlich, gilt für beide Instanzen.


----------



## m0rg0th (15. Juli 2009)

HdB kann ich nicht mehr sehen. Die Instanz an sich ist eigentlich ganz schön, aber ich war einfach zu oft drin. Ahn'kahet mag ich auch nicht. Ist nicht sehr angenehm zum tanken und ich muss trotzdem dauernd rein, weil mein Item nicht droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst hab ich einfach vorübergehende Hassphasen auf Instanzen, in denen ich vor kurzem oft drin war. Geht aber vorüber. (Ausser bei HdB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (15. Juli 2009)

Düsterbruch und Oculus!!! -.- Ich hasse sie!

Oh ein Hordi von rexxar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Whitewolf (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab alle inis gern  sowohl als Heal dd als auch als Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oculus betrete ich jedoch nur noch mit Ausgewählten leuten da das fast immer schon beim 2ten boss ein Gemetzel wird


----------

